# Gonna have to make another.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I normally don't like making 2 of the same thing (and making a bunch of something gets downright tedious). But I am going to make a copy of this table in a different material for myself.

I had a lady call me who wanted a small coffee table. I have built things for her before, she only wants cedar. Her request was "Something simple, but not plain" and gave me the dimensions (22" wide X 42" long X 20" tall) "Whatever you come up with I'm sure I will like it"

I just went out to the shed, grabbed a handful of wood and threw this together over the weekend (well like 2 hours design/cutting/assembling)

It is not a _bad_ looking table...but in *walnut* it would be much nicer IMO. The cedar is too busy for the simple design, anyone agree ?

For some reason my camera and my computer are no longer on speaking terms ? I have had the same camera/computer for 3 years, use the camera all the time. I plugged it in and it said "Does not recognize device in USB port" :wallbash: I downloaded the driver off Kodaks website, but have yet to figure it out (it was a plug and play before, little more complicated now) The point of telling that story is the table is finished...but not in the pictures. It only has 1 coat of poly on it in last the photos (it has 3 on it now, looks _alot_ better)

If I get the whole camera thing lined out I will post a finished picture. The lady saw the 1/2 finished pictures and does like it.

I am going to make another from most likely walnut like I said. Do you like the design ? What would you change ?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

To me, I like the design but I think walnut would look great! Cherry and white oak would be my other choices. If she likes the cedar, then she will love the table. Red


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Yep... simple, but not plain... Nice work Daren. I'm anxious to see the walnut one...


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of cedar for pieces like that but you did an excellent job. I would not change the design one bit.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice. What method did you use to cut the legs so that they were all identical?

David


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djonesax said:


> Very nice. What method did you use to cut the legs so that they were all identical?
> 
> David


It's all pretty high tech in my shop :shifty:...I made one, liked it and traced around it for the other 3 :laughing:
The part where it is 1/2 lapped onto the shelf/stretcher I did lay out with a square though, needed that joint tight.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*Couldn't bring myself to do it*



Terry Beeson said:


> I'm anxious to see the walnut one...


I was going to make a "plain" walnut one. Just couldn't get into it, maybe some day? Here is a preview. I started on the top this afternoon (and got my camera working) I had this ugly pair of boards laying around I jointed. I got to the point where I decided where to put the dutchmen for "decoration", cut one in and quit for the day. I will use a very similar base to the cedar one I made for the lady (which is already gone :huh. I can't help myself but to try to find a walnut board in the barn with some sapwood on it for the shelf/stretcher.

I will post pictures when I am done, that walnut for the top is funky :icon_smile:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Daren said:


> It's all pretty high tech in my shop :shifty:...I made one, liked it and traced around it for the other 3 :laughing:
> The part where it is 1/2 lapped onto the shelf/stretcher I did lay out with a square though, needed that joint tight.


I was wondering if you did it free hand with something like a band or jig saw or if you have some sort of guide. The reason I asked was because yesterday I was making some braces for a simple shelf. I cut one brace on the band saw and then traced the other and cut it out on the bad saw. But I had to clamp them both together and run them over the belt sander to get them exactly the same size.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Good lookin" table there. You usually see cedar reserved for more rustic pieces, being a big fan of cedar, I love this piece. Cant wait to see the finished walnut piece.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren I like the way you just throw something together. Very nice. I am with you on thinking the Walnut one will look better. I have always liked the way you used the little bow tie's to fasten the planks together. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

*Tabletop*

Here's what you need brother, make that thing POP!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Damn, wrong photo Daren - here's the one I meant.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

:blink: where's the drooling smiley when you need it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JP Sinclair said:


> Daren - here's the one I meant.


I mean , that funky book has it all going on. Is that in your retail inventory or your "JP stash" ?


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I just made this match last weekend, I decided to put it into inventory. Unfortunately I need more stash room and my woodworkers figured out my personal stash location so it was getting to be a moot point!. 

That table in red cedar has a great look. I just milled 4 red cedars for the first time. Beautiful purple color. Have you found that it keeps the color with poly?. I have noticed it dull to a brown in the air dry stack but after kiln and planing, it came right back to purple.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JP Sinclair said:


> Have you found that it keeps the color with poly?. I have noticed it dull to a brown in the air dry stack but after kiln and planing, it came right back to purple.


That is the key, finish it before it oxidizes again. I always put a sealer coat on within minutes of sanding. I may make a piece and not get around to finishing it for awhile. I will sand it to bring out the color and hit it with finish immediately. That makes a world of difference.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JP Sinclair said:


> Here's what you need brother, make that thing POP!!!!


That old ugly walnut didn't shine up too bad . I am still battling camera troubles, I had to use my old one (it's a POS and takes terrible pictures) the figure does not show very well. It has curl figure throughout , looks better in person though...this is just wiped with a damp cloth. I will finish it tomorrow. Good enough to prop my feet up on setting on the couch eating Cheetos :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> :blink: where's the drooling smiley when you need it?


Right here


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work Daren, I usually have to spend a lot of $ to get materials like those you just showed. Which brings me to a question that I have had for some time. Is their a good place online to go to get good wood at reasonable prices? I really liked those bow ties. Great job.
Darryl


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man keep 'em coming. Me and the missus are enjoying this thread. Nice tables Daren. JP that match you have is magnificent.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Man keep 'em coming. .


Done...I made 2 and now am bored with it, time to move on


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Done...I made 2 and now am bored with it, time to move on


I know exactly what ya mean. I'm the same HD ... AHDD...DHA....ADHD way. :laughing:

Man they are beauts though.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Daren - What a cool look. I really like the use of the sapwood with the dark heartwood, plus those butterflies are kickin'. Thanks for the advice on the red cedar, I'll give that a try.


----------



## RichL (Dec 4, 2008)

Daren - VERY nice work. The walnut is my favorite as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a chance to get some more planing done last night with the latest batch out of the kilns. I would like to have some cabinets made out of the chestnut. The tiger maple piece is destined for a kitchen island countertop -


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That maple is very nice JP, top grade :yes:

So I get my table in the room it is going and look around. The table looks good, in the same room is my computer desk I also made from walnut... over in the corner my telephone/answering machine and cell charger are setting on an ratty old oak TV tray :thumbdown:
I had played around with this piece of wood quite awhile ago, set it aside figuring I would find a use for it some day. I threw the ratty old oak TV tray away :laughing:. The piece had a hollow spot in it where a limb had died and overgrown. I filled it with epoxy and a slice of walnut shell (the epoxy is not really so white, it looks natural-the camera flash just washed it out







) It cracked drying...perfect it made it more interesting. This crotch is from the same tree the coffee table wood came from, it was a big one that a tornado took out and pretty much just scattered the pieces.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Daren, that looks great. I like to work with Cedar too. But you failed to mention one great thing about working with aromatic Cedar. I*t makes your shop smell great!!*


----------

